# spay question



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

i have been reading all of the posts about spay and i saw that most are saying that you should wait until after first heat . when i was at my vet for gizmos second needle we booked her spay and the vet said that she shoul dbe done before her first heat about 5 months old . 
after reading i am a little nervous with this. what should i do. wait and rebook 
help pls 

ty in advance


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

There are positives and negatives to both (spaying before or after heat), so you just have to do what you feel comfortable with and what you think is the best for your dog. Only wait until after her first heat if you are 100% sure that you can protect her during that time to avoid pregnancy.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

When I was researching when to spay, the best advice I read was to wait until the pup is at least 6 months old..I waited until Miya was 7 months. In my opinion, and my vets, 5 months is too early to spay. Also, I was told that these little dogs go in to heat a little later. Maybe some others can offer insight on to how old their chi was when first heat came around. I didn't want her to have her first heat because I was clueless how to deal with a dog in heat. If you're capable of handling a heat and are educated about it, it might be an option, just make sure you're equipped to handle it.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I did Bonnie when she was just 7 months. She was barely 3#'s! She had a rough time (slept ALOT for the first 4 days) and I worried. But she came out of it and is fine now.


----------



## Aliciacyh (Aug 29, 2012)

I did miyo at 6 mths old coz she was my first dog. She was back to normal after 2 days. For my 2nd dog, i learn tat usually for small dogs they don't come on heat so early so i delayed it coz she was smaller in size also. Toki was done at 8 mths old. Just a day b4 her spay date, her nipples was starting to swell. Vet say her heat will start a few days later if she was not done. After her spay, she had some leftover discharge for a few days and stained her bed coz she cant clean herself as was put on e-collar to prevent licking wound. Also was told by vet that if done b4 first heat, they will not get any chance of getting breast tumors at their later life. The chance increase with every heat cycle they had.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I personally would wait until at least 6 month. Spaying to early can cause incontinance. It's been said that it's healthy for a chi to have the first heat & then spayed. Don't know how true it is. I had mine spayed at 6 years old.


----------

